# vnstat und Monatsabrechnungen

## LinuxTom

Hallo Allerseits,

vnstat ist genau das, was ich für meinen UMTS-Stick brauche. Nun habe ich einen von T-Online (Vertrag), da ist alles ok und einen von Aldi (PrePaid). Bei dem Aldi-Teil habe ich allerdings das Problem, das der Abrechnungszeitraum nicht immer der Monat ist, sondern derzeit ist der 15. des Monats der "Monatswechsel". Hat einer dafür eine Lösung?

Und gleich die 2. Frage: Ich komme mit dem Nickname nicht recht klar. Egal welchen Stick ich dran stecke, es wird immer ppp0 genommen. Wie könnte ich dann umstellen, dass vnstat das einemal t-online protokolliert und das andere mal aldi?

Danke für evtl. Antworten.  :Smile: 

----------

## 69719

```

vnstat -d

```

Zeigt dir die Tage an, dann kannse die zusammenrechnen.

Und umbenennen könntest du die devices in der /etc/conf.d/net

Mittels

```

rename_eth1="foo2"

```

wird z.B. eth1 in foo2 umbenannt, ich denke, dass es auch mit ppp0 und ppp1 gehen sollte, oder laufen die 2 zugänge immer unter ppp0?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *escor wrote:*   

> oder laufen die 2 zugänge immer unter ppp0?

 

Derzeit ja. Aber ich kann das auch ändern.

Nur das mit dem Zusammenrechnen der Tageswerte kann ich meiner Mutter nicht zumuten. Also muss ich da irgend etwas in perl oder so schreiben, dass mir das aufsummiert.

----------

